# Blade material: Sandvik 14C28N, VG10, 154CM, S30V?



## stockae92 (May 12, 2009)

There are so many blade material out there.

how does these stack up (in terms of edge holding, rust resistance, resistant to chip, etc)?

Sandvik 14C28N, VG10, 154CM, S30V?


----------



## PG5768 (May 12, 2009)

Here is a re-post of a discussion by Joe Talmadge. Its from 2002, so 14C28N isn't mentioned.

http://zknives.zvis.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml

Spyderco also has some good info on blade steel.

http://www.spyderco.com/edge-u-cation/steel.php


----------



## wquiles (May 13, 2009)

I have pretty much gaven up on non-premium knife steels - simply not worth having. Now-a-days I have knives out of 154CM, S30V (two different knives, including my current Large Sebenza), and BG-42 (small Sebenza), and so far I like BG-42 the best: wears best, holds edge longer. The knives of 154CM and S30V are very similar in performance/keeping an edge, but they are not as good as BG-42, which unfortunately is no longer available for Sebenzas 

Will


----------

